#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη φωτοβολταϊκών από μηχανολόγο μηχανικό Τ.Ε.

## teosav

Αγαπητοί συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα 

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν έχει τύχει σε κάποιον συνάδερφο να μην δέχεται η ΔΕΗ υπογραφή απο Μηχανολόγο Μηχανικό ΤΕ σε μελέτη φωτοβολταικού (ΥΔ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ για την εγκατάσταση ,μονογραμμικό σχέδιο) .

Απο την ενημέρωση που εχω στις περισσότερες περιοχές γίνεται δεκτή η υπογραφή


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των μηχανολόγων μηχανικών ΤΕ έχουν κάποιους περιορισμούς ως προς το μέγεθος (ισχύ) των εγκαταστάσεων, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Μήπως γι αυτό;

----------

